# What would YOU put in room 101?



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi everyone, I was discussing this with a lecturer at uni last week.What 7 things would you put in room 101? You need 3 things you would DEFINATELY put in there, and 4 things you could give or take.







Here are mine: 
IBS
Leggings
Hounslow
Beards
Swimwear
Prawn cocktail crisps
Cyclists
This could be fun!


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

okay...let me think *hmm* brain ticking...number one, would of course be IBS!!!!2: antisocial foods and smells especially on the underground3: (fake) burberry scarves/hats and those who wear them (trendies - you know who you are!!!)4: wasps - freak me out big time5: doctors who don't know what they're talking about6: uncomfortable g - strings (may look fine and dandy but the chafing *eek*)7: acrylic nails...dunno why, i havn't even tried them but they look kinda yuckyplease bare in mind i will have changed my mind by tomorrow...xXx


----------



## Dave-G (Feb 2, 2002)

Yahoo and MSN chat lines!!!!!Kind regards,A very frustated Dave.


----------



## WaveyR (Jul 22, 2002)

gah! so many to choose from







Here goes nothing:1. Mornings2. Queues








3. Biochemistry







4. Amsterdam5. TV Soaps6. Barre Chords7. Writing in sentences8. People who can't count







Ooh, I could go on and on and on and on and onWavey







(and on)


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Bumperdoodles!


----------



## slammjamminlammy (Sep 10, 2001)

LOL! Great question. I remember in high school my english class was held in room 101. a little too fitting...anyhoo lets see. hmmmm...IBS!advisors with conflicting adviceundercooked bread (ok, I know its wierd, but its always been a phobia of mine)ants (the little teeny ones that get everywhere)endless phone conversations with strangers (I HATE calling strangers on the phone)George W Bush (the man would drive me insane in a minute flat - I'd do whatever they asked)maggots (yuck!)


----------



## michellervt (Oct 7, 2002)

1. Children (they make me crazy!)2. Ignorance3. Animal abusers4. Onion Rings5. Republicans6. All of my ex boyfriends7. IBS


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

1. why people walk out in front of cars2. why you shouldn't walk out in front of cars3. why people on bikes should not use busy sidewalks and try to run into people who are walking on the sidewalks4. why it is not a good idea to wear a tiny, single strap, bare midrif shirt outside, to parties, without wearing a jacket, at one a.m. when it is 30 degrees out. (does this only happen in the midwest portion of the US?)hm, those are all my current pet peeves


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Bump bump.....


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

1. IBs2. ear pericing fro morons


----------



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

i don't know what room 101 is but if it's something where you put the stuff you hate.. here's my list:1. IBS2. Math 3. Overhead Projectors4. Police TV Dramas 5. My bunk bed6. University Application Forms7. The expense of developing film


----------



## DaniB (Sep 5, 2002)

My room 101....Wasps and BeesJob application formsMy ex boyfAngry people who think violence is the answerViolent people full stop.Exams of any typeHeights of around 10ft to 200ft(Just a guessing)Dentists and their drillsDaniXXX


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

IBSGeorge BushSpeed CamerasGareth GatesEczemaHomeopathsAnne Robinson


----------

